

Tesla Motors Inc. Stock Downgraded (TSLA) - hobin
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11641455/1/tesla-motors-inc-stock-downgraded-tsla.html

======
davidp
Automatically downgraded by an algorithm, not by a human analyst. Not terribly
significant news-wise, since e.g. the algorithm can't realistically take into
account the recent positive reviews of Tesla's new models.

~~~
tadfisher
Nor does it take into account the difference between a startup and a mature
company. Of course their net margin has taken a dip, they've been tooling a
factory _so they can sell cars_.

------
michaelbuddy
is this a hatchet job? the article is suspicious.

